# Initiating sex



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

Women only please. 

1. Let’s say your significant other never refuses you. Would it bother you if they never initiated? 

2. When was the last time you initiated? 

3. When was the last time you initiated work actions and not words?


Edit: initiate with actions**


----------



## aquarius1 (May 10, 2019)

1. He rarely ever refuses. It bothers me tremendously that he rarely initiates. Makes me feel undesirable.
2. two days ago. I ALWAYS initiate
3. please explain. work actions?


----------



## notmyjamie (Feb 5, 2019)

Yes, that would bother me more than words could say but I'm unique in what I've dealt with so to be with someone now who never initiated I would probably end up with PTSD about it. 

In my current relationship, I initiated sometime in the last week. Sometimes it's hard to tell which of us is the initiator. LOL

I'm assuming you mean "with" and not "work." If that's the case, that's how I initiate most of the time. Very occasionally I'll use words, but usually I just do what I know he likes and he responds.


----------



## StarFires (Feb 27, 2018)

1. If he didn't, he wouldn't get any. And neither would I, so I'm sure that would bother me.

2. I just began initiating not long ago, and only in the middle of night, and even that has lessened recently. I was never accustomed to initiating. Too shy to do it.

3. I don't know what work actions are either.


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

I’m recovering from some gyno surgery just over 3 weeks ago, and can’t have sex for a month...I’m really missing it and am so horny omg. 

The last time I initiated was a couple of days before my op, we made love twice that day because we knew it would be our last time for a while.

I need a cold shower lol.


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

Sorry - make that 6 weeks I can’t have sex. Ugh.

Hubby loves it when I initiate and is always very enthusiastic lol.


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

aquarius1 said:


> 1. He rarely ever refuses. It bothers me tremendously that he rarely initiates. Makes me feel undesirable.
> 
> 2. two days ago. I ALWAYS initiate
> 
> 3. please explain. work actions?




Actions not words. As in... not saying “do you want to have sex?” When you actually start physically initiating not verbally initiating.


----------



## JustTheWife (Nov 1, 2017)

Girl_power said:


> Women only please.
> 
> 1. Let’s say your significant other never refuses you. Would it bother you if they never initiated?
> 
> ...


1. my husband initiates rarely - maybe around twice a month. I hate that. Other guys I was with were very horny for me. I don't understand why he's not. He's very religious but still. It's just strange.

2. A long time ago. He doesn't like it. I don't try to initiate anymore. Just end up feeling humiliated.

3. Same as #2


----------



## Casual Observer (Sep 13, 2012)

Sorry, missed this was women only. My bad.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

I initiated non-verbally last week. We typically both initiate through physical affection and body language, the other sparks off this. Last night was more verbal though; watching a show with subtitles on and the sounds converted to subtitles as 'rhythmic pounding and banging' which I read aloud as I thought it was funny. That wasn't an initiation on my part. I looked over to him but he wasn't laughing, instead he gave me the look, which followed with brief exchange of verbal communication. And that's how we roll in the bat-cave.


----------



## Ed3n (Sep 25, 2018)

He rarely initiates, and yes it bothers me. Last time I initiated was, last night. The last time i initiated using actions, not words, was last night.


----------

